# Deer Season



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Deer season is in in my area, could I feed my dog the deer meat, liver, and bones?


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

just thought about the bones they are probably too big and hard to digest, but I could use them for a recreational bone...sorry the later it gets the dumber my questions become


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My husband used to hunt, and yes I used to feed liver/heart (tho he'd eat that sometimes), meat, I just didn't do the bones..I'm sure you can, but I just didn't.

Don't overdose on it, the liver can cause diarhea, I would cook it up/retain the liquid, and make a mash in the blender, add some daily..or freeze it..


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think you can do the ribs and bones like that, just not the weight bearing bones like the legs. The weight bearing bones can break their teeth.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes you can! Liver, heart, if you can get the stomach then you can cut that up for tripe, esophagus. yup yup yup!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I dont know..my sisters dog gorged on some deer meat hunters left out and she got pancreatitis and had to be put down. Be carefull on the amount.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I asked my hunting friends to save me an antler, if there was one they weren't keeping. Would there be anything to be careful of with that?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My dog broke a tooth on either a Nyla bone or a edible rollover bone. The dental surgeon said antlers are too hard, way harder than a Nyla bone. 

I had a full rack that my dad found. Threw it out


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ponyfarm said:


> I dont know..my sisters dog gorged on some deer meat hunters left out and she got pancreatitis and had to be put down. Be carefull on the amount.


That doesn't make sense. Venison is very lean. What would trigger the pancreatitis? Was it the venison or was it the "gorging" that triggered it?

Canine Pancreatitis - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Speaking from experiance...if you live with a deer hunter....if your dog is hanging out while the deer is being dressed, there is a temptation to toss scrapes to your dog. By doing this, you aren't paying attention to the amount of scrapes you are actually feeding your dog. A deer is a large animal, lots of scrapes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Freeze the scraps! Then you can measure them out into meal sized portions.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Caledon for the heads up. I figured that since they sold them in stores for a hefty price, I'd be getting a great treat for nothing. But then after the tick episode, I started to worry that there might be something bad lurking in them...just being paranoid, lol. But if your vet says they're too hard, I'll pass as well.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Freeze the scraps! Then you can measure them out into meal sized portions.


After I walked into Hondo upchucking what I thought at the time was every internal organ he had.....we do freeze scaps now. We also freeze legs (skin and all) after they are hacked into smaller portions. I'll thaw them out and let the dogs chew on them when we are having a lazy day on the porch. I'll toss the bones on the same day. 

Nasty as it sounds, I also alow the dogs to chew on the head of the deer when they are first brought home. They always go for the tongue. After it's gone I'll pull the head. 

I keep the hide - cut it up into smaller squares (about 12" x 12") and freeze them flat in a box. I'll thaw them out piece by piece as I utilize them for scent work. The dogs also like to chew on them. I'll also attach a piece to a flirt pole and it drives the dogs nuts. We don't keep the hide for more than a day or two if the dogs haven't eaten it totally. 

After the entire deer is dressed, we'll take all the unused left overs and put them out in our back pasture for the coyotes. Nothing is wasted on a deer at my house.


----------

